# Hi I am new to the forum



## isukgrar (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi everyone,
My name is Lar, just joined the forum. After traveled around to many MT forums, I have found this forum have quite many members, so glad to join. I have some background of MT (used to be a MT boxer for couple of years before my arm seroius broken and can do no more fight), I am in Thailand. Something that I can contribute or share please let me know.

Hello again.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to Martial talk!  Enjoy!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 10, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome
Terry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Brother John (Jul 10, 2006)

isukgrar said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> My name is Lar, just joined the forum. After traveled around to many MT forums, I have found this forum have quite many members, so glad to join. I have some background of MT (used to be a MT boxer for couple of years before my arm seroius broken and can do no more fight), I am in Thailand. Something that I can contribute or share please let me know.
> 
> Hello again.


 
MT is a great place!!

come often!
Discuss Much....
Enjoy


Your Brother
John


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Gemini (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Lar!


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 10, 2006)

iratehi: 
Welcome!


----------



## supernaut (Jul 10, 2006)

Howdy


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 10, 2006)

isukgrar said:
			
		

> Something that I can contribute or share please let me know.


 
Actually, I do have a question. As Thailand is 90-95% Buddhist, and one of the tenants of Buddhism is non-violence, how does Muay Thai fit in to your Buddhist society? I'd really like to hear your perspective.

Thank you. :asian:


----------



## MJS (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## isukgrar (Jul 11, 2006)

JBrainard said:
			
		

> Actually, I do have a question. As Thailand is 90-95% Buddhist, and one of the tenants of Buddhism is non-violence, how does Muay Thai fit in to your Buddhist society? I'd really like to hear your perspective.
> 
> Thank you. :asian:



Dear JBrainard,

you are pretty right that Buddhism teaches us not to use violence, but Muay Thai is actually another matter. It derived from our history that in ancient times we have to protect ourself from many of colonial hunter and Krabi Krabng, MT was taught to soldiers. After when that time has gone, and no more wars these days. MT are still taugth as a kind of martial arts, but the core objective of learning MT is still the same, "To learn the art of defense, not for iritate others" just like any other kind of martial arts, which I strongly believe that the learning objective is not much different.
Only "traditional" MT camps in Thailand today will have kind of learning session teach students aabout moral and MT to make sure that their fighters appreciate about the core principle ad 
will not become a bandit out there. I have to say that "only" traditional camps do this becuase when MT has been developped and become a kind of sport, anyone that has money can learn MT, which unlike in the past time that trainers will careully select people to be their students. This is the reason why MT and come along with Buddhism, it has moral and core learning objectives that teach fighter not to irriate people.


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 11, 2006)

isukgrar said:
			
		

> the core objective of learning MT is still the same, "To learn the art of defense, not for iritate others"


 
Thank you for your response. It's enlightening to hear the "Thai" viewpoint.

See you on the forums!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 11, 2006)

Good to have you here   Welcome and enjoy ~!

~Tess


----------



## Jimi (Jul 11, 2006)

Sawa Dee Krup, PEACE


----------

